# Permanente Help Request



## manecoon (Mar 3, 2010)

Has anyone had any recent experience (last 3 months) applying for a permanente visa at any of the following Mexican consulates?
Austin Texas
San Antonio Texas
or
Laredo Texas

I went to apply at the Dallas Mexican Consulate and was told that they are not issuing permanentes due to a change in Mexican regulations.
I was further told that the Dallas Consulate has only issued 1 or 2 permanente visas in the last 2 years because the Consular is very picky and extremely tough.

I would like to apply at one of the above other 3 Texas Mexican consulates, but don't want to go there just to find out the same story as Dallas.

Appreciate any help from any members.


----------

